# my new tank and some weird things



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

i have 38G, 

i cleaned the gravel, put it in, 

then for a few days, there were bubbles all in my tank, it took a few days for the bubbles to disappear

then i put the conditioner from big als in , and now my tank has no bubbles but it is foggy as hell

can someone give some advice

my temp is 76 and filter is running good


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that cloudiness may be due to a bacteria bloom, which is rather normal during the cycling process. can anyone back me up on this? hard to research at work...


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

could be if he has started to cycle it from what i have read


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bacteria bloom, it will go away.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What they said. first to spike will be ammonia. Have you tested the water? 

Was your tank cycled before you put the conditioner in?


----------



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

Jackson said:


> What they said. first to spike will be ammonia. Have you tested the water?
> 
> Was your tank cycled before you put the conditioner in?


yup, i cycled the filter for a week b4 putting conditioner

but i put some fish 1-2 weeks after cycling it, while it is still cloudy

put hardy fish 2danios and 2mollie


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

jagsjay said:


> yup, i cycled the filter for a week b4 putting conditioner
> 
> but i put some fish 1-2 weeks after cycling it, while it is still cloudy
> 
> put hardy fish 2danios and 2mollie


Mollies are sensitive fish. So it might not be an ammonia spike or bacterial bloom.

Have you tested the water? This is important because if you have and all the perams are fine then it could be the conditioner.

Did you use as directed? I know that big al's brand is known for making the water cloudy if you use too much. Is that the kind you bought? It is great stuff but it can do this to the water.


----------



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Mollies are sensitive fish. So it might not be an ammonia spike or bacterial bloom.
> 
> Have you tested the water? This is important because if you have and all the perams are fine then it could be the conditioner.
> 
> Did you use as directed? I know that big al's brand is known for making the water cloudy if you use too much. Is that the kind you bought? It is great stuff but it can do this to the water.


yea it was big als conditioner and i didnt put too much, according to the packet since it said it was enough for 30 gallons and i had 38g


----------



## phattires (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cloudy water*

Hi.....I am sorta in the same boat as Jagsjay.

I just set up my first tank....75 gallon

I filled tank with water and added big als chlorine remover as directed. I turned on my two filters....and Eiheim 2028 and hob aquaclear 110. Heater on also at 78 degrees. 
2 days later ( Sat ), I added big al's bio-max as per directions...10ml per 10 gallons. This, i am doing to help establish bacteria in the filter systems? I have not added any fish yet as i was planning on adding the recommended dose of bio-max once per week for 3 weeks.
Now my tank is starting to turn cloudy.
I am curious as to why it is starting to look cloudy.
I did the water test tonite....Ph=8.0, NH3 = 0 ,
Not sure why, but will continue to monitor
I guess i will have to be patient and wait until I get tank cycled
Is that possible to have it cycle without adding fish?
Regards
Mike


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hey mike, what you describe is definitely a bacteria bloom associated with cycling. it will go away.

yes, it is possible to cycle a tank without fish. it's how I and many others cycle if they don't mind waiting a while. 

iniate the bacteria cycle by "feeding" the tank occassionally, using pure ammonia, or using gravel/filters from an established tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Plaaaaants!!! Cycle with plants. IMO, second only to mulm and used filter media.


----------

